# seaworld renovation



## keithinnate (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys

does anyone know which units are newly renovated at seaworld, and which are best located ?  

we are going 0n 8th April and i wanted to try and put in a location request

cheers


----------



## njmacman (Mar 25, 2015)

I will be going in June and would also like to know. Thanks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's the update I received with my 2015 Maintenance Fee



> _Dear Orlando Vacation Suites II Owner,
> 
> It’s been another exciting year here at your home resort, highlighted by the recently completed renovation of all 96 units in the St. George and Pembroke Buildings. We anticipate that this refurbishment will serve as the template for the interior renovation of the remaining nine buildings – including the installation of new flooring throughout the units, and the extensive master bathroom makeover to include the newly redesigned, door-less shower and the oversized soaking tub. A new soft goods package and vibrant new artwork throughout the unit will complete the overall enhancements.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2015)

Found this on their facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/HGVatSeaWorld


_Here is a sneak peak of what's to come for rooms at HGV at SeaWorld. (posted November 13, 2014)_


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 26, 2015)

keithinnate said:


> ... which are best located?



Low numbered buildings (1-5) are close to the lobby+lake where the action is.
High numbered buildings (6-11) are strung in a line to the end of the property.
They have their own small pool, but it's a hike to most of the activities.

There are maps available. This is a small one:


----------



## lto (Mar 28, 2015)

I am currently here in the someset area, it is close to the pool. I got to agree the suite needs renovations. We thought the seaworld resort was good with the lobby and pool . However, the suite needed tlc as it looks old, the big soaker tub had cracks on the side and the carpetd were freying at the side. My wife was disappointed, she did not think it was up to hilton standards


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 31, 2015)

I will be there in a few weeks and will report on our room and building.


----------



## lto (Mar 31, 2015)

Just spoke to people at the Orlando seaworld, no planned renovations other than the two which were mentioned above. They indicated that renovations happen every 5 years. Just need to ask for the newly renovated rooms. I wish I knew that last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 1, 2015)

We stayed in one of the renovated units a few months ago.
Very nice, but the kitchen + master bath had plumbing issues.
They were, however, prompt at sending a plumber and helper.

As usual, the helper did most of the work and the other guy watched. 
.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am looking into booking into Seaworld later this year. 

Does it make a difference between Seaworld 1 and 2?

If so, what is the difference, and which should I book into for the greater likelyhood of getting a renovated room?


----------

